# FW Legion Falchion



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/News/falchion.html


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice super heavy tank, hard to really not like it, ticks all the boxes for me, love the chasis and the weapons just shout "yeah thats right I will own your ass" what mpre can a heresy era general ask for?

On side note did the falchion exist already? Name just rings a bell??


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Nice super heavy tank, hard to really not like it, ticks all the boxes for me, love the chasis and the weapons just shout "yeah thats right I will own your ass" what mpre can a heresy era general ask for?
> 
> On side note did the falchion exist already? Name just rings a bell??


Theres a IRL 1 edged sword called a Falchion.
The DE use a weapon called a Falchion.
The Black watch has a blade called the Corroded Falchion.
The Imperial Navy has a Falchion class Escort.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I feel like with this and the Krios, the tanks FW are putting out are getting steadily more phallic. Not that that's a bad thing... :spiteful:

Nah, not trying to make too big a point of it. Cool tank, definitely. Are those, uh, quad-linked lascannons?


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I feel like with this and the Krios, the tanks FW are putting out are getting steadily more phallic. Not that that's a bad thing... :spiteful:
> 
> Nah, not trying to make too big a point of it. Cool tank, definitely. Are those, uh, quad-linked lascannons?


Aren't all tanks phallic to a point, I'm not talking about landships?


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

This thing is gorgeous. Not quite a fan of the colours they used on the model shown, but the overall shape and detail is awesome. I love the treads.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

does that thing even have a turret? I can't tell if it's a super heavy tank or super heavy tank destroyer.


----------



## The Irish Commissar (Jan 31, 2012)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> does that thing even have a turret? I can't tell if it's a super heavy tank or super heavy tank destroyer.


Yep its a tank destoyer


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Drooling................very much Drooling. Oh but the Price; wwwhhhyyyyy the Price! Such horror, such Heresy.

On a seperate note it should make a very interesting addition to Apocalypse warefare in future torunements.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That's _two_ volcano cannons. Jesus that'll make a rather large hole in... well pretty much anything. Looks good.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> That's _two_ volcano cannons. Jesus that'll make a rather large hole in... well pretty much anything. Looks good.


meh we all know if the first cannon hits the second one does nothing because look over there, (clubs you over the back of the head with the 40k rulebook) what logic problem? there is no logic problem with twinlinking.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> what logic problem? there is no logic problem with twinlinking.


I miss the good 'ole days when twin linking meant your weapon just fired twice.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kreuger said:


> I miss the good 'ole days when twin linking meant your weapon just fired twice.


Memories.... :cray:


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> That's _two_ volcano cannons. Jesus that'll make a rather large hole in... well pretty much anything. Looks good.


I disagree it wouldn't make a hole in a tank...as in order for there to be a hole there needs to be something left.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

locustgate said:


> I disagree it wouldn't make a hole in a tank...as in order for there to be a hole there needs to be something left.


How about the hole in reality surrounding what used to be a tank?


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> That's _two_ volcano cannons. Jesus that'll make a rather large hole in... well pretty much anything. Looks good.


6" range though


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Bindi Baji said:


> 6" range though


Sometimes, this is all you need.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Bindi Baji said:


> 6" range though


I'll take it.....


----------

